# Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?



## Sebi888 (30. November 2007)

Hey ich wollte mal wisse wie so die einzelnen Fische schmecken!

 Ich weis ja das Zander Forelle und so ja sehr gut schmeckten sollen. Bei diesen 2 Fischarten hab ich das auch schon ausprobiert un kann nur zustimmen.
Aber was ist mit anderen Fischarten z.B. Hecht, Barsch, Barbe, Döbel, Brasse, Rotauge- Rotfeder, Wels, Rapfen, Aland ... und und und.. Alles sonst eben! 

Wär für Tipps wirklich dankbar!
Nicht, dass ich nacher nen Fisch töten und er schmeckt nicht

Gruß  Sebi


----------



## Steffen90 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

alle fische schmecken! wenn sie richtig zubereitet werden...


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> alle fische schmecken! wenn sie richtig zubereitet werden...


 
Da hast du (fast) recht! Bei Rapfen muss ich allerdings passen, schöner Angelfisch, aber als Gericht, egal wie, zum würgen...|uhoh:


----------



## Sebi888 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

Danke

wie bereitet ihr den fische wir Brasse oder Barbe oder Döbel zu?

Oder könnt ihr mir sageon ob es vieleciht Fische gibt die besser bzw. schlechter schmecken als andere?
abgesehen vom Rapfen?

Gruß Seb


----------



## Steffen90 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> wie bereitet ihr den fische wir Brasse oder Barbe oder Döbel zu?


bratherig draus machen... oder frikadellen! brasse sollen geräuchert noch klasse sein!


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

alle fische schmecken gleich man muss sie nur richtig zubereiten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> alle fische schmecken gleich


 
|kopfkrat
Ich bin zwar kein Fischesser, aber das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Steffen90 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> alle fische schmecken gleich


jeder fisch schmeckt anderst!!!!!!! die selbe fischart kann in dem einen gewässer so schmecken... in einem anderen so...
und jede fischart schmeckt anderst!


----------



## Fishzilla (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> alle fische schmecken gleich man



100% nicht.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> jeder fisch schmeckt anderst!!!!!!! die selbe fischart kann in dem einen gewässer so schmecken... in einem anderen so...
> und jede fischart schmeckt anderst!


 

so kann ichs unterschreiben !

Geräucherter Aal ist gut, aber davon kann ich wegen den Fettgehalt nur sehr wenig esssen. Geräucherte Forelle könnt ich gleich 2-3 Stück verschlingen. 
Was mir noch gut schmeckt ist Seeteufel... aber jeder hat ja gottseidank unterschiedliche Geschmäcker


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

Brassen sind im Übrigen exzellente Speisefische mit festem, aromatischem Fleisch. Geräuchert oder "Blau" ziehe ich sie jeder Zuchtforelle vor. Man muss nur mit den Gräten umzugehen wissen.
Alande sind recht trocken und nicht so der Hit, aber eine gute Frikadellengrundlage.
Barsch: Delikat! Einer unserer besten Speisefische.
Wels: Bis ca ein Meter Länge top! Festes, fettes, weißes, grätenloses Fleisch! Große Exemplare werden extrem fett und grobfaserig!
Hecht ist was für Liebhaber und geschmacklich extrem vom Gewässer abhängig. Aus dem Hamburger Hafen sind sie ungenießbar, aus anderen Gewässern göttlich. Zum Räuchern aber eher zu trocken.
Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern (Plieten) sind gut zum sauer einlegen.
Döbel wird aufgrund seines guten Fleisches oft als "Steckerlfisch" zubereitet, hat aber viele Gräten:m


----------



## asuselite (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

Wie schmecken Fische???

Mhm gute frage würd mal sagen kommt ein ganz kleines bisschen auf deine geschmack an aba nur n bisschen!!|supergri|uhoh:#d

Ne also musst du find ich selber probieren es gibt viiiele Fischarten und viiiele Rezepte und viiiiele verschiedenen Geschmäcker!!
Mir z.B schmecken Aal und Forelle am besten(geräuchert!)
Was ich aba z.B gar nicht mag sind Brassen egal wie zubereitet aba manche Leute mögen die gerne also!!

Fazit: Probiers aus!!! Haste wenigsten was zu tun bis du alle Fischarten gefangen hast!:q#h:q

gruß asus


----------



## asuselite (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

Oh Frage falsch formuliert#q!!Sry mein Fehler meinte natürlich:

Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?

Find die Frage trotzdem ich sag mal "unvorteilhaft" gestellt!

gruß asus#h


----------



## andre23 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

alle fische schmecken unterschiedlich....so muss es wohl heissen....oder....#h

in ihrer reihnen und urspruenglichen form, ohne "viele gewuerze", auch beim ræuchern nur mit salz, sind fische und ihr geschmack sehr gut auseinander zu halten:q....und jeder fisch hat seinen eigenen geschmack, aber letztlich und zum glueck, kann man ueber geschmack nicht streiten....:q:q:q


...ich esse fast alle fische sehr gerne, je nach zubereitung....bevorzuge aber meeresfische und raubfische, obwohl ein geræucherter karpfen mich auch schwach werden læsst...:q:q:q


obwohl der land vom aal oder anders herum nicht sonderlich gut tut.....|bla:....

frage ist wohl eher, welcher fisch hat das beste fleisch, bzw. læsst sich am besten (in welcher art auch immer) zubereiten...:q



wie schon gesagt, ueber geschmack læsst sich zum glueck nicht streiten....


----------



## aal-andy (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

ich finde, dass fisch nur mit salz, pfeffer und zitrone schmecken sollte, wenn ich erst anfangen muss, mit zutaten aus meinem chemie labor den fisch schmackhaft zu machen, dann lasse ich ihn lieber wieder in seine gewohnte umgebung zurück. dazu ist für mich aber zu unterscheiden, ob ich einen von natur aus schmackhaften fisch einfach nur mal per rezept etwas anders zubereiten möchte, oder aber, einfach nur um des fangs wegen, diesen unbedingt in die pfanne hauen muss. gegen fischfrikadellen oder sauereingelegte rotaugen ist natürlich hin und wieder nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## J-son (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt wie?*

So schmeckt ein Rapfen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------

